# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  : گذاشتن قلف بر روی CD نرم افزار و جلوگیری از رایت آن :

## VB.NET2005

چه جوری میتونم *سی دی نرم افزارمو قلف کنم که رایت نشه* . . .

به کمکتون احتیاج دارم خیلی فوریه .

----------


## رضا عربلو

قفل سی دی نیست که نشه باز کرد. تا دلت بخواد نرم افزار های مثل CloneCD , ... که هر سی دی قفل داری رو کپی می کنند.

----------


## VB.NET2005

دوست عزیز به کسی که میخام بدم تو این مایه ها نیست نمیشه یه قلف معرفی کنید که با کلون و نرو این چیزا کپی نشه . من دو سه تا سی دی دارم که کپی نمیشه .

----------


## scorpion_man

> دوست عزیز به کسی که میخام بدم تو این مایه ها نیست نمیشه یه قلف معرفی کنید که با کلون و نرو این چیزا کپی نشه . من دو سه تا سی دی دارم که کپی نمیشه .


میتونی encrypt ش بکنی در اینحالت زمان باز کردن کد میخواد تا باز بشه ولی میشه رایتش کرد ولی برا باز کردنش حتما باید serial number رو داشته باشه
برای قفل کردنم نرم افزاری هست بنام guard یا همچین چیزی که مزخرفه ولی نمیشه write ش کرد ولی همون cd قفل دار هم مشکل داره میبینی فقط تو یه درایو بازمیشه تو بقیه نمیشه مصیبتی واسه خودش
موفق باشید

----------


## bigboy_user

برنامه هایی که با آنها آشنا هستم و کم وبیش میشه روشون حساب کرد :
CDSecure,
TZ Protecttion,
CDCops,
و نگهبان که ایرانی 
یه سرچ توgoogle  بزنی حتما یه چیزایی پیدا میکنی...

----------


## Nima NT

آقا قفل سی دی رو بی خیال شو 
همشون کپی می شن
برو تو تریپ برنامه نویسی , اون وقت می تونی قفل های خیلی با حال واسه اطلاعاتت درست کنی

----------


## دنیای دلفی

شما مي توني از CryptCD Forensic 4.0 استفاده كني باهاش رايت كن و وقتي خواستي CD رو باز كني رمز مي خواهد .

يا يك DVD Writer LG خريداري كن روش يك چيپ ست جديد گذاشتن كه با Nero 7.4 سازگار است و علاوه بر گزينه هاي Write CD و Write DVD گزينه SecureDisk نيز در منوي آن وجود دارد بسيار كارآمد براي قفل گذاري روي سي دي و DVD است هم چنين امضاي ديجيتال .

شما مي تواني امضاي ديجيتال را از CD بخوني اگر رايت هم شد با CD رايت شده مقايسه كني و برنامه رو خاتمه بدي ....

----------

